# You can't ever leave him alone, this happens....& Todd's first stalked.....



## SELFBOW (Feb 26, 2015)

Its seems like every time I'm out hunting w Dendy in tow and we get separated he kills something.  

I'm having my hunt this weekend, open invite on SGTP and NGT Facebook pages. Anyways Todd and Michelle are here, Vance and Dendy.
Nolan and Michael will be here w us tomorrow.

Anyhow Dendy got here late and I had been sitting in camp for 2 hours and was trying to figure out a place to go that access would be easy and decided on a spot I hadn't been in several years. 

Told Dendy what we needed to do, walk down this fireline and then split up. Since I know the area I sent him in first in a NW direction. Within minutes he text me, heard a pig squel, so I'm back OK gonna skirt the edge.

I hear the pig squel and get another text , pig down.  I'm telling ya leave him alone for 2 mins and he gets on em.

He'll have a story later and its another awesome start to the weekend. Congrats Dude, glad to share another w you....

Home for the weekend...


Campfire #5 for this year...


D-man's porker....


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Feb 26, 2015)

heck yeah......


----------



## Clipper (Feb 26, 2015)

Good pig, congratulations.  Hope ya'll have good weather and good huntin'.  Be safe.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 27, 2015)

Some campfire time last night....


Bacon, eggs and grits this am courtesy of Todd. I like it when we eat good...


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 27, 2015)

Can't beat that with a stick. Looks like a fat one too.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Feb 27, 2015)

Shouldn't this be this Part 2, in this series? Didn't the exact same thing happen a while back?


----------



## dpoole (Feb 27, 2015)

Awesome


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 27, 2015)

Nature's way. First time I've seen this...



Found my first shed of the year....


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 28, 2015)

Missed a gimme at a squirrel this am, got on pigs twice and Nolan and I shot 15 times at squirrel to end the small game season...



Another Piggie was killed today but not my story to tell....


----------



## scott30415 (Feb 28, 2015)

Martin looks like a blast, was on Ft Stewart but was working all weekend, I thought about y'all as I was leaving about 7 on 119 going home.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Feb 28, 2015)

Fox squirrel or grey in the pine? I came close twice this week at the squirrels in my yard. I even got my bow strung and arrow on the string but put the bow back in my hunting room.  24 and 16 not a bad year for us. I'll be in a good killing mood come August this year.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 28, 2015)

It was a fox on that pine. The one I missed this am we went back by that tree around 5 and almost got another chance. Fun year, glad I was able to keep up w ya til it got too cold for ya......


I've seen 19 pigs since Thursday just couldn't get in position for a shot. Yesterday I had 4 piglets pin me down at 7 yds w mama out at 30 and the wind shifted. Another group of three played games w me as I couldn't get ahead of them and at one point they stood were I had been one min earlier. Got picked off twice today.   Fun times ....


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 28, 2015)

I had an awesome time.  Thanks for guiding me Martin.  The pigs were right where you said they were. Can't wait till next time.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm digging the camp setup!


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 1, 2015)

Folks, if you can't have fun around this bunch, you just aint trying. Michelle and I got to camp late Thursday. We set up camp, met my good buddy Vance, and got some supper. Vance said he had met Martin on the road about an hour before, and before the food was ready I had gotten a text with a dead pig and a very happy Dendy. That didn't take long, I thought . That Sawtooth feller don't waste much time when it comes to killin critters.

Fri morning I looked over an area, got turned around( sort of, I knew where I was headed, just didn't exactly know where I was.) I was in a awful thicket; couldn't get through it except to wade a firebreak. Yep, I said wade, they've had a bunch of rain. Before I knew it I was within 20 yards of several good sized pigs, but the wind got me. They took off and sounded like they were tearing the woods down. 

We looked at some other ground Sat. The morning was uneventful, but me, Michelle and Vance did a bunch of stump shooting around lunchtime. To me, shooting pine cones with friends is hard to beat. Sat evening Michelle and I decided to hunt together. We walked about 3/4 mile through the edge of a swamp and some pines, when we heard on grunt. They were about 50 or 60 yards out in the pines. The undergrowth was thick palmettos and wild blueberry bushes, and the wind was constant in our faces, so I felt we were in good shape.

I eased forward and ended up within 10 or 12 yards of the closest one. It wasn't a big one, about 50 pounds. It finaly got quartering a little bit, and the green light came on. The next thing I saw was feathers and nock colliding with pork! 

I was a little bit above him, so the arrow exited and stuck in the ground before it made it through the pig. I hit the spine and at least one lung, he spun, the arrow broke, and down he went. 30 seconds later it was over. Thank you Lord!

We had a great time, told tales around the fire, ate plenty of good food, and hung out with some fine folks. A better time would be hard to find.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats man. I think it was cool for Michelle to be there to see it happen and if I remember right this is your first on the ground stalk for a pig kill correct ?


----------



## Allen Oliver (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats Todd!!!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## hambone76 (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Clipper (Mar 1, 2015)

Way to go Mr. Cook.  Feeling very happy for you. Good times with good friends in the woods are hard to beat and you had some good folks with you.


----------



## Vance Henry (Mar 1, 2015)

Congrats Todd and Dendy.  And Martin, thanks for the invite.  I had a fantastic time.  Great company and conversation.  I believe we solved about half the worlds problems sitting around the camp fire.  Great times had by all and looking forward to the next one already!


----------



## Todd Cook (Mar 2, 2015)

SELFBOW said:


> Congrats man. I think it was cool for Michelle to be there to see it happen and if I remember right this is your first on the ground stalk for a pig kill correct ?



Yep, I've killed them with trad gear out of treestands, stalked them with other weapons, but this was the first done this way.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 2, 2015)

Good stuff Todd.


----------



## beaulesye10 (Mar 2, 2015)

Congrats!!! Great Read.


----------



## rapid fire (Mar 2, 2015)

Cool


----------



## robert carter (Mar 2, 2015)

Good stuff Guys. Congrats Dendy and Todd. I hope to get over there myself in few days maybe. RC


----------



## jerry russell (Mar 2, 2015)

Good stuff.  Congratulations Todd and Dendy.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 2, 2015)

Fantastic Todd!!!!  looks like it was a great time at Ft Stewart!!!!


----------



## Knee Deep (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the invite, even though I didn't see pigs, I had fun with the fellowship and getting out in the woods. Congrats to Dendy on your pig and congrats Todd on your first spot and stalk kill on a pig. I enjoyed sharing camp with all y'all and can't wait to do it again ( hopefully there will be more peach cobbler there).


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 2, 2015)

I had a blast, also. I always do. 
   My story happened just like Martin said. I got there late, which is typical, so we couldn't hunt the place he wanted to go. With only 1.5 hours or so before dark, we headed to a place close to camp. He told me which way I should go  , and he struck out down a firebreak and the plan was for us to meet in the north corner of the place- somewhere. It couldn't have been more than a few minutes when I heard grunting back to my  right. I sent him a text and said, I'm checking east- I'm on them. As I was sneaking toward the pigs, they were feeding towards me. I had a strong NE wind in my face, so I made it to a big pine tree and just waited- the first pig to break 20 was gonna get shot at. A big sow got there first and when she quartered away I drew and let go. The arrow was a good one and She didn't go very far. I told martin where I thought I might be and he found me a couple owl hoots later. Pig #4 for the year. 
  I hunted with Michael on Saturday and it was a lot of fun- but man , it was wet. We went into a place where only the day before me and Martin drove to- but it wasn't gonna happen. We spent close to 2 hours crossing creeks that never seemed to fizzle out, they just kept getting wider and deeper. We agreed finally to ditch that place and try to find some DIRT to hunt on instead of water. We ended up seeing a few pigs but no shots. I love it, I can't wait till next time.  
Martin X200 recurve
Easton XX75 2016
Magnus II


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 3, 2015)

Todd mentioned wading. I forgot to tell this but as I was skirting the edge of the grassy pond I hear something walking in the water close, I'm thinking here comes a pig. 

At 40 yds I see it, 2 longbeards and they were belly deep in it. Never seen a turkey walking in water up into their feathers before....


----------



## Red Arrow (Mar 3, 2015)

Hate I could not get away to come down there.  Looks like ya'll a good time.  Congrats on the bacon!


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 4, 2015)

Good stuff; Congratulations!


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 4, 2015)

So that is how its done????


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Mar 5, 2015)

Ain't nothin to it, ain't that right Dendy and Todd.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 5, 2015)

It's simple, like crammng cats into a box.


----------

